# Laser hair removal



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Im not super hairy because most of mine is blondish.

BUT lately ive grown hair on my sholders and some on the back NASTY

I want it all gone for good .

Will laser hair removal even work? :confused1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

It works but is silly money


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

You can find it for a reasonable cost, (look around as I do know people who have paid stupid money), and I would have it done, I hate body hair, but you cant have any tan, and I cant go back to being whiter than white again.

It does work, dark hair on white skin is most effective for it, (fewer treatments needed).


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

not worth the money if your not that bad


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Nytol said:


> You can find it for a reasonable cost, (look around as I do know people who have paid stupid money), and *I would have it done*, I hate body hair, but you cant have any tan, and I cant go back to being whiter than white again.
> 
> It does work, dark hair on white skin is most effective for it, (fewer treatments needed).


Have you had laser hair removal since posting this?

I wax my chest but i'm thinking laser must be a much better option :bounce:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jonnas (Jun 24, 2009)

i've had lhr mate. very thick hair i had, very dark too. i got it at the nu-age medical spa in newc. very good service etc and it worked well on me. it doesnt get rid of all of the hairs permanantly, but when your hairs were as thick as mine, getting rid of 80-90% of them worked a treat!! mine was reduced from 400 quid to 200 so was worth it for me


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

jonnas said:


> i've had lhr mate. very thick hair i had, very dark too. i got it at the nu-age medical spa in newc. very good service etc and it worked well on me. it doesnt get rid of all of the hairs permanantly, but when your hairs were as thick as mine, getting rid of 80-90% of them worked a treat!! mine was reduced from 400 quid to 200 so was worth it for me


So man what do you mean, that it works 80-90%, do you mean that you still have to shave the area where you had lhr or is there no need to shave it,, does it grow back bristly or really fine,, also which body areas did you have it done mate,,

Cheers


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The thing I found out was, they can't do it over tattoos! They did a test patch on my back and the burning and blistering were very uncomfortable, no choice but waxing forme now


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> The thing I found out was, they can't do it over tattoos! They did a test patch on my back and the burning and blistering were very uncomfortable, no choice but waxing forme now


Ah ok cheers mate,, and with a back piece like yours your fcked then, lol,

im got 4 tatts so thats me out aswell,, you would think they would state on their websites about lhr over tatts,, i cant handle waxing mate i come out in a bad rash and spots its not a good look,,

the hair clippers it is for me i guess


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Or immac mate


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You'll need to have it done once a year to keep it at bay. I had it done a couple of years back and no top up's now my back is as it was before the treatment.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Harry said:


> You'll need to have it done once a year to keep it at bay. I had it done a couple of years back and no top up's now my back is as it was before the treatment.


hom much you end up paying mate


----------



## danielsousa (May 2, 2010)

I did laser on my back and didn't spend a fortune. It was quite hairy! I did 4 sessions and my hair is gone. I paid something around £750 in total. Try to find a place where they do a free test patch and give it a try. I did mine in Skin Like Silk and it worked but there might be other places that do men...


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends.....

Laser hair removal is designed to permanently remove unwanted body hair by using the light energy from a laser.Unwanted hair is a common problem in women and men. Shaving, waxing, and tweezing only produce temporary results and can generally only be carried out on relatively small areas.

Laser hair removal treatment can be used to permanently treat and remove small and large areas of unwanted hair from the body.Best results occur in those with light skin and dark hair, and hair removal works better on co**** hair rather than fine hair.

Thanks

clinical research


----------

